# Ryanair - flight email confirmation



## t1v37r (30 Mar 2008)

Hi everyone,

Don't know if anyone could help me at all.

I purchased a single flight for 3 people from Dinard to East Midlands this morning at 11.30 ish from RYANAIR... my account's been charged, I have the itinerary and a flight confirmation number, but NO email confirmation.

On the itinerary, it says 
"Status: Pending. Booking is not confirmed until you have received email itinerary"

I'm a bit worried as I have no received such a thing and when I go to add Advanced Passenger Info on Ryanair website, I am told that the details I have given do not match. I have checked the email address I gave on the itinerary and the email I give to try and add the passenger info, but still nothing.

Anyone got a clue what's going on?

Thanks loads in advance.

Kind regards, Tim


----------



## tilly1 (30 Mar 2008)

I d get onto them straight away. I bookek my partner, our daughter, and two others including myself to go to my brother in laws wedding last year and i got  some sort of a time out at the final booking stages. I got the same confirmation but no e-mail confirming same. I thought nothing of it until i went to add somebody else to our booking a week later, only to find out that i didnt have a booking at all.  Apparently i didnt have a leg to stand on becaus at the end of the confirmation letter, it advises you to contact an agent to confirm your booking went through.. The  e-mail confirmation should be automatically sent to your email in seconds. Anyways to cut a long story straight, i made the booking again, but of course the ticket prices went up and i was responsible for several people!!!


----------



## t1v37r (30 Mar 2008)

Hi Tilly1,

Thanks for your advise.

I will ring them first thing tomorrow morning.

If anyone else has any advice in regards to this situation ,it would be much appreciated.

Thanks again, Tim


----------



## noname (31 Mar 2008)

I flew ryanair to Germany 2 weeks ago & had not recieved the confirmation e-mail.
I had no problems.


----------



## noname (31 Mar 2008)

if you want to double check your booking you can do so here...


----------

